
An AI to help language learners? - anasf
http://www.heyelena.com/?utm_source=ycom&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_term=hackernews&utm_content=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews
======
anasf
Hi guys, I am working on an AI with friends to help language learners practice
conversations, we are calling it Elena. What do you think of it? Any possible
features you want to see? check out the demo in the link posted and sign up if
you want to download the ios app when it's ready. Thanks guys!

